# I think i chose to work at the wrong store



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

It's only been a few weeks since i started my first job at a grocery store and i realized a lot of things;

1. I don't like talking to people 
I mean i am too shy to say things but i think it's more that i just don't want to talk to people. Its more of i just want to do my job then go home, even though this stores all about being friendly to customers

2. I'd much rather work at a smaller store
Things are way too hectic all the time, this store is crazy busy almost all the time, except weekday mornings. The only nice thing about that is time going by faster. 

3. I am having a very difficult time smiling and saying a simple 'how are you or hows your day going?' to customers at the register or walking around the store

-I know that i am supposed to be smiling and asking people if they need help when i walk around the store but i realize that just something as simple as that i am way too shy to do. 
Also i think its pointless to say have a good day when the cashier has already said it. But i feel kind of bad for not saying anything.. 


Overall i've come to realize how bad my SA is and would much prefer working at a smaller store. But i feel that will be too hard to get since i just started here and dont have much experience. Plus i'm still terrified of doing more interviews. Why did i have to be born with this personality??


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Idk, working at a smaller store isn't always easier. I worked at a smaller store and I was doing everything. Cleaning, customer service, stocking, register, sale signs, etc. A lot of sh*t. At least with a big store you just have to worry about your "role".


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Idk, working at a smaller store isn't always easier. I worked at a smaller store and I was doing everything. Cleaning, customer service, stocking, register, sale signs, etc. A lot of sh*t. At least with a big store you just have to worry about your "role".


is there no hope for us with SA.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TheGuardian said:


> is there no hope for us with SA.


Ikr .


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Trust me I know that feeling. I'm dreading going into work tomorrow as I don't like talking to people.

Every day at work, I try to use my mental illness to my advantage and almost try to zone out when interacting with people.

I wish I could create some split personality. One whom would take over while I was at work and therefore my main personality (me) would be none the wiser.

But unfortunately i'm too aware of my thoughts and myself so it never works.



Whenever I see co-workers interact with each other or customers interact with each other, everyday is a constant reminder of just how prominent my SA is.

I worked at a smaller store before, each individual has way more responsibility in terms of stocking, cleaning, checking out items, etc etc.

I think we just have to understand our problems and try our best to circumvent those issues in the work place.


----------



## sqiee22 (Jan 27, 2015)

i'd second to what kevin001 has said, I worked in a small store and it was still pretty hectic as there was a smaller number of staff to man to store. Do you have a specific job at the store? I did not work on a checkout but I'd imagine that it's harder on your SA so if you could possibly get away from it that'd make things easier but then again you only get to do what the boss/manager tells you.

You may lack experience yet but it's more than you had prior to this job it's something you need to build on, interviews suck but if you come across a job you really want to go for don't let the SA hold you back.


----------



## harryshyuna (Jun 2, 2016)

I can totally relate. I started my first job at McDonald's because I realized that my social anxiety won't get better at home and I also needed experience . 
I work as a cashier and I'm constantly dealing with people and I get pretty nervous. 
It's really difficult for me to say simple things like "have a nice day" . All I can say is "hello" and wait for them to order.
Luckily I can easily smile easily at people because I constantly have to act like I'm fine to everyone :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

sqiee22 said:


> i'd second to what kevin001 has said, I worked in a small store and it was still pretty hectic as there was a smaller number of staff to man to store. Do you have a specific job at the store? I did not work on a checkout but I'd imagine that it's harder on your SA so if you could possibly get away from it that'd make things easier but then again you only get to do what the boss/manager tells you.
> 
> You may lack experience yet but it's more than you had prior to this job it's something you need to build on, interviews suck but if you come across a job you really want to go for don't let the SA hold you back.


I'm a bagger but i found out my second week i'll be cashiering quite alot, i've noticed alot of other baggers checking so i'm basically freaking out inside. I got this job because i didn't want to check and now i'm going to have to anyway. :\


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

You won't get better unless you push yourself out of your comfort zone. I know it's not easy. But I have done it in the past.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

when i go out shopping i dont want workers to bother me...they should really not talk to customers unless they try to get their attention.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

SilentLyric said:


> when i go out shopping i dont want workers to bother me...they should really not talk to customers unless they try to get their attention.


I really don't understand normies. You clearly know that the person saying "have a good day" doesn't give a **** how your day goes, yet they still say it. You know that a person saying "hi, how are you" doesn't give two ****s about how you are doing, they only want to hear you say "I'm good" and then shut up. Yet they still say it.

I hate these normie rules. As long as I treat the customer with respect, and solved their problems when need it to, why the **** do I need to smile 24/7 and pretend to give a **** about their day/life. smh


----------



## shykoala (Apr 19, 2016)

TheGuardian said:


> It's only been a few weeks since i started my first job at a grocery store and i realized a lot of things;
> 
> 1. I don't like talking to people
> I mean i am too shy to say things but i think it's more that i just don't want to talk to people. Its more of i just want to do my job then go home, even though this stores all about being friendly to customers
> ...


When I first started working at my job (retail) I also got extremely anxious having to say "hi how are you" to people... but I've gotten better at it over time... it's still something I don't like doing but it's not as nerve-racking anymore... so maybe that's something you'll get used to the longer you work there. I think that we always have to remind ourselves that the customer doesn't think twice when an employee says "hi how are u" or "have a nice day".... like they have already forgotten about you the second after you say it.

Just wondering... how are you with co-workers? Because at my job, having to socialize with my co-workers is more stressful than actually talking with customers (the store i work at isn't that busy ever, so we have too much time to just stand there). I'm assuming since your store is so busy, you don't have time to talk with co-workers. Which I'm jealous of lol.

Also, I can relate so much to your signature, "I need help knocking down this wall in my head". That's exactly how I describe my social anxiety.... i have a wall in my head.


----------



## Fyoeu (Jan 20, 2016)

I actually just got my second job. My first job is full time, but I don't really need to interact with anyone.- But this job is only a summer job.

I got a part time job as a cashier, and will try to keep this job for a year. I was EXTREMELY nervous when applying for this job, simply because I have to actually talk and interact with a bunch of people. The first few days were very rough and awkward. But now, I'm about 2 weeks into it, and I have become more comfortable interacting with customers.

You did not choose the wrong store to work at. In order to get over your fears in life and to grow, you have to come face to face with the issue (in my case and your case, Literally face to face). Although it may be rough now, I think that if you stick with this job, it will help you in the long run.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

shykoala said:


> When I first started working at my job (retail) I also got extremely anxious having to say "hi how are you" to people... but I've gotten better at it over time... it's still something I don't like doing but it's not as nerve-racking anymore... so maybe that's something you'll get used to the longer you work there. I think that we always have to remind ourselves that the customer doesn't think twice when an employee says "hi how are u" or "have a nice day".... like they have already forgotten about you the second after you say it.
> 
> Just wondering... how are you with co-workers? Because at my job, having to socialize with my co-workers is more stressful than actually talking with customers (the store i work at isn't that busy ever, so we have too much time to just stand there). I'm assuming since your store is so busy, you don't have time to talk with co-workers. Which I'm jealous of lol.
> 
> Also, I can relate so much to your signature, "I need help knocking down this wall in my head". That's exactly how I describe my social anxiety.... i have a wall in my head.


I think it's getting a little easier saying those few things but i still don't like saying them.

I actually get along pretty well with my co-workers, they are actually talking with me which is nice, aside from a few awkward convo moments i think its gone pretty well. Im actually talking to them instead of just saying the typical 'yeahs or uh huhs' so that's good. I'm actually a little surprised i'm talking to them as well as i am, i mean i do make some dumb mistakes but not all the time. So i guess its a little accomplishment. Haha.

And yep my 'walls' a mix of things, my SA and my inability to 'feel' or express emotions.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

TheGuardian said:


> It's only been a few weeks since i started my first job at a grocery store and i realized a lot of things;
> 
> 1. I don't like talking to people
> I mean i am too shy to say things but i think it's more that i just don't want to talk to people. Its more of i just want to do my job then go home, even though this stores all about being friendly to customers


R u really sure it's not the anxiety that makes u not want to talk to people?



TheGuardian said:


> 2. I'd much rather work at a smaller store
> Things are way too hectic all the time, this store is crazy busy almost all the time, except weekday mornings. The only nice thing about that is time going by faster.


 Smaller stores have the issue of fewer staff so it might be harder to find interesting people to talk too...



TheGuardian said:


> 3. I am having a very difficult time smiling and saying a simple 'how are you or hows your day going?' to customers at the register or walking around the store


It took me weeks to get used to it, and I never really mastered it, but it's been so long that I'm not really fussed anymore, my desire to please has been usurped by contempt! Just keep at it, as long as management aren't complaining you're fine...



TheGuardian said:


> -I know that i am supposed to be smiling and asking people if they need help when i walk around the store but i realize that just something as simple as that i am way too shy to do.


I've long passed the point where I give a sh*t about that, one of my favourite things is watching customers hammer away at a scale trying to get a label out when I know it's not working, how many times will they push the button  


TheGuardian said:


> Also i think its pointless to say have a good day when the cashier has already said it. But i feel kind of bad for not saying anything..


Hows about cheerio?



TheGuardian said:


> Overall i've come to realize how bad my SA is and would much prefer working at a smaller store. But i feel that will be too hard to get since i just started here and dont have much experience. Plus i'm still terrified of doing more interviews. Why did i have to be born with this personality??


If u have no xp working in a small store u can't know that for sure. I don't know what age u r but I'm assuming quite young. if this has helped u realise the extent of ur SA maybe it's time to talk to a professional about therapy and/or drugs...


----------



## abnerocks (May 10, 2015)

2Milk said:


> I really don't understand normies. You clearly know that the person saying "have a good day" doesn't give a **** how your day goes, yet they still say it. You know that a person saying "hi, how are you" doesn't give two ****s about how you are doing, they only want to hear you say "I'm good" and then shut up. Yet they still say it.
> 
> I hate these normie rules. As long as I treat the customer with respect, and solved their problems when need it to, why the **** do I need to smile 24/7 and pretend to give a **** about their day/life. smh


ME TOO! I am sick of being expected to play along with this small talk crap. It usually just results in the other person talking about themselves anyway, and I just can't care, plus I will be less helpful as an employee if I'm being forced to smile and act like I'm a super social chattery idiot like I'm expected to be. 
I like your use of "normie" btw.


----------

